# NTD (Revised poll - due to new information)



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2012)

I have deleted the previous poll, and started this new thread. I have deleted WAS (because there won't be any activities there) and added NYG ( with the 40th anniversary train - per press release)!

Chicago voting rules apply!






*You may vote again - or revise your vote!*


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 22, 2012)

Can we get a rundown of what is expected to be available at each location, at least to the best of our understanding? I checked www.nationaltrainday.com but it was mighty sparse without much information to base a decision on. Also, if there is a site that the NEC folks are looking to informally sanction that might be some good information to have as well.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm still on for PHL.

Here is a link to the NTD website's media page:

Here

Towards the lower right part of the page are links to news releases about the 'big four' cities NTD events.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 22, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Chicago voting rules apply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey take it easy on Chicago, after all it is in Crook County, in Illinois where an ex governor personally makes your license plates!

as for NTD, if I am able I will be in Chicago, hope to see some AU'ers.

Al aka Oldtimer


----------



## amamba (Mar 22, 2012)

I will be in PHL that day for a wedding and I'm a bridesmaid. I am hoping to be able to meet up with some of you but I am just not sure yet what the wedding schedule is for the day.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 22, 2012)

amamba said:


> I will be in PHL that day for a wedding and I'm a bridesmaid. I am hoping to be able to meet up with some of you but I am just not sure yet what the wedding schedule is for the day.


Hope you can be there. And don't worry about the bridesmaid dress, I'm sure some of us will will look odd enough in our street clothes that no one will even notice. :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm probably going to have to do PHL. As much as I'd like to do NYG, the problem there is "turn time"...I'd have about three hours at NTD if I was lucky (and that's assuming I do Meteor up/Meteor back, which can be a _very_ long day).


----------



## pennyk (Mar 22, 2012)

amamba said:


> I will be in PHL that day for a wedding and I'm a bridesmaid. I am hoping to be able to meet up with some of you but I am just not sure yet what the wedding schedule is for the day.


I hope you will have time to come by the station. I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 22, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I'm probably going to have to do PHL. As much as I'd like to do NYG, the problem there is "turn time"...I'd have about three hours at NTD if I was lucky (and that's assuming I do Meteor up/Meteor back, which can be a _very_ long day).


Ditto for me. I, too, am taking the Meteor both ways (but a longer distance). I am looking forward to meeting you - maybe at breakfast.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going to have to do PHL. As much as I'd like to do NYG, the problem there is "turn time"...I'd have about three hours at NTD if I was lucky (and that's assuming I do Meteor up/Meteor back, which can be a _very_ long day).
> ...


Just look for the goofy looking woman wearing 6 layers of clothes - and gloves if it's under 60º!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Mar 23, 2012)

Two years ago, the line for the NTD events in KA was 4 hours long. We waited for a while but the impatience of my autistic cousin made me miss out. I woul like to try to go again this year, so I voted LAX. I didn't think I would go, but I read a press release about it off of the link posted previously and it looks cool enough. Everybody meeting in PHL, I wish I were there!!!


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 23, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson said:
> ...


*Don't forget the snow boots and probably walking the Wrong Way to the Diner!!*


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 23, 2012)

Hope to make PHL


----------



## jis (Mar 23, 2012)

I might show up in PHL later in the day if I manage to get out of GCT early enough to make it worthwhile to trek down to PHL. I intend to be in GCT very early to be in front of the line for the equipment display, and that will be my primary focus for the morning.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

It seems like PHL is still the people's choice!


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I just found out that we are doing hair and makeup at 12:00 pm, so that should give me some time to head over in the morning! The wedding is at 4 pm but we are doing pictures at 2 pm. I really do hope to make it over there to see some of you since I might not be able to come to the gathering in PHL this year (although I am going to try).

Edited to Add: It looks like the festivities start at 11 am, so I will probably try to sign up for tickets/tours at that time and then maybe get there a little earlier in case I have to wait in line.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 23, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> It seems like PHL is still the people's choice!


I think that is because YOU will be in PHL. You are a railfan magnet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

pennyk said:


> You are a railfan magnet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd rather be a *babe* magnet! (No, not baby!)


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 23, 2012)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like PHL is still the people's choice!
> ...


*Did you really mean railfan magnet or railfan magget??*


----------



## pennyk (Mar 23, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > You are a railfan magnet. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Jim Hudson seems to be following you around a lot - some people might consider him a babe!!! So I guess you ARE a babe magnet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Jim Hudson seems to be following you around a lot


I'm being stalked by an old geezer?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 24, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Hudson seems to be following you around a lot
> ...


I resemble that Remark! And I'm not OLD, I'm like that guy in "The Picture of Dorian Gray",all that Train Riding has made me Age rapidly! :lol: Seriously,I look forward to seeing all my Yankee,Sawk Nation, Southern, and East Coast Friends, both Met and Unmet, in PHL for NTD!!


----------



## cpamtfan (Mar 26, 2012)

I plan on going to GCT, and possibly trying to swing down to Philly for a cheesesteak  .


----------



## Ozark Southern (Mar 28, 2012)

Just booked us some tickets for the Branson Scenic Railway on NTD. Not Amtrak, but it's got Budd dome cars!


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 28, 2012)

amamba said:


> Well I just found out that we are doing hair and makeup at 12:00 pm, so that should give me some time to head over in the morning! The wedding is at 4 pm but we are doing pictures at 2 pm. I really do hope to make it over there to see some of you since I might not be able to come to the gathering in PHL this year (although I am going to try).
> 
> Edited to Add: It looks like the festivities start at 11 am, so I will probably try to sign up for tickets/tours at that time and then maybe get there a little earlier in case I have to wait in line.


Convince the bride & groom to stand for their pictures in the main hall at 30th St. Station. :giggle: Actually, I'm about half-serious. When I've been at various events in the Great Hall at Chicago Union Station, I've seen multiple wedding parties -- like three or four in as many hours -- show up to take their pictures on the "Untouchables" staircase. There's even two staircases to accomodate them.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll probably try & make it over to Ann Arbor. They usually have some free coffee and some "VIPs". Nothing very exciting, but it's closer then Chicago.

peter

PS: can anyone get the NTD website to load? All i get is the Copyright info.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 30, 2012)

PerRock said:


> I'll probably try & make it over to Ann Arbor. They usually have some free coffee and some "VIPs". Nothing very exciting, but it's closer then Chicago.
> 
> peter
> 
> PS: can anyone get the NTD website to load? All i get is the Copyright info.


I just tried this: NTD Link and it worked for me.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 1, 2012)

Will be heading for NTD -7 in Toledo on May 5 to see the Anniversary Train at Toledo Station. :giggle:

They have some festivities planned and its only a 2 hour ride for us.


----------



## Train2104 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I could be in GCT, but alas I'll be in HOS that day!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 3, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably try & make it over to Ann Arbor. They usually have some free coffee and some "VIPs". Nothing very exciting, but it's closer then Chicago.
> ...


Nope still nothing (new). I've looked at the page source code, and it appears to be one big java element that is the page & it's not loading. I tried turning ABP off as well with no luck.

peter


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 4, 2012)

NTD 

*Train Equipment Displays*

Attendees in New York, Philadelphia, Chicago and Los Angeles will have the chance to tour private luxury railcars, freight and commuter trains, as well as current Amtrak equipment.

*Are you an Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard cardholder? If so, follow the Fast-Track signs to skip the line and avoid the wait*.

Does this mean they're not issuing Fast-Track passes?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 4, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> *Train Equipment Displays*
> 
> Attendees in New York, Philadelphia, Chicago and Los Angeles will have the chance to tour private luxury railcars, freight and commuter trains, as well as current Amtrak equipment. *Are you an Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard cardholder? If so, follow the Fast-Track signs to skip the line and avoid the wait*. Does this mean they're not issuing Fast-Track passes?


Apparently not. I actually see this sort of criteria as an improvement over Amtrak's previous setup last year. If they're smart they'll have forms and tables for folks to sign up for the AGR Mastercard while they wait in line.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 4, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> Just booked us some tickets for the Branson Scenic Railway on NTD. Not Amtrak, but it's got Budd dome cars!


We managed to get enough money for an Amtrak trip after all, so we're moving the Branson trip to another weekend and going to St. Louis on NTD.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 15, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Can we get a rundown of what is expected to be available at each location, at least to the best of our understanding? I checked www.nationaltrainday.com but it was mighty sparse without much information to base a decision on.


Yeh. Last year I took the train to NPV to bike the Illinois Prairie Path (former Chicago, Aurora, and Elgin) to downtown Chicago. I bailed in Lombard, a suburb, to take Metra to get to CUS in time to catch the festivities. With the exception of the ex-Milwaukee Road dome-lounge, I didn't see much of interest.

So this year, I plan to take advantage of the triple points, but skip train day in favor of biking the whole way. Now if they were to have a Viewliner II hot off the assembly line, that would be an entirely different situation.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 15, 2012)

This year they don't have a reservation time for the equipment tour like last year. This time show your AGR MasterCard and you go right to the front of the line.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, NTD is suddenly a bust for me. Let's just say that I got volunteered to serve on a committee at a convention that very day, which has killed my availability. Ugh.

The only other NTD-related thing I plan to do is an "Acela Bounce" that week to try and mine a few thousand points (and probably grab a nice dinner on the way home on the Meteor).


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 20, 2012)

> This year they don't have a reservation time for the equipment tour like last year. This time show your AGR MasterCard and you go right to the front of the line.



I thought that this was a joke but after checking it out its true.

I'll be doing two train trips in two weeks before NTD but I am still attending . Hallelujah for the AGR card holder and the new Fastrack lines! Those lines at NTD can get quite long. Its good that Amtrak is thinking about its core rail traveler audience.

Any meeting times/places setup as yet for the AU crowd?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 20, 2012)

dlagrua said:


> > This year they don't have a reservation time for the equipment tour like last year. This time show your AGR MasterCard and you go right to the front of the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone want to adopt me for a day. I don't have an AGR MC.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 20, 2012)

My suggestion is that, for those of us celebrating NTD in PHL, we meet in the Club Acela (providing all of us will have access to the lounge).

If not everyone will have access maybe John (a PHL resident and Amtrak ace) can suggest a good place for us to meet.

I suggest 11am as a meeting time. If anyone has comments, suggestions, alternatives, etc., please post.

With regard to those folks without the AGR Master Card, I wonder if we could "couple up" for the purpose of getting through the express line. Maybe they will check the card of one person per couple as opposed to each individual. Does anyone know how this might work?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have access to the Club Acela, but I could wait outside with my puppy dog eyes. I met AlanB and a few others in WIL when the anniversary train was there...so someone should recognize the poor puppy old dog waiting by the door.  Just tell me where to find the door (I may be coming by SEPTA or by Amtrak...haven't decided yet).


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 21, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > > This year they don't have a reservation time for the equipment tour like last year. This time show your AGR MasterCard and you go right to the front of the line.
> ...


If you attend NTD at PHL, there will probably be many honorable, respectable and good folks who would escort you in on the fastrack line. The week before NTD I will PM my cell phone number to you. I'll get to 30th st station around 11AM. Just call me and I will escort you through the fastrack line or if the AU group has a meeting place we can just meet there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 21, 2012)

> If you attend NTD at PHL, there will probably be many honorable, respectable and good folks who would escort you in on the fastrack line. The week before NTD I will PM my cell phone number to you. I'll get to 30th st station around 11AM. Just call me and I will escort you through the fastrack line or if the AU group has a meeting place we can just meet there.


You are correct about many honorable,respectable and good folks attending NTD in PHL, they just wont be AU Members! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually the AGR MC idea is a fantastic one, as others have said! The so-called Rez System, and having two lines, was a mess in WAS last year!  but it worked great in PHL two years ago! I'm sure that Alan will come up with a convienent meeeting place for us, Penny's idea about the CA is very good also  , the PHL Lounge is a good one for certain!

_Moderator edit: corrected quote coding._


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 21, 2012)

pennyk said:


> My suggestion is that, for those of us celebrating NTD in PHL, we meet in the Club Acela (providing all of us will have access to the lounge).
> 
> If not everyone will have access maybe John (a PHL resident and Amtrak ace) can suggest a good place for us to meet.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not John, but my suggestion is to meet by the angel statue at the east end of the main concourse.







That is the location I have used for years when business required meeting at 30th Street. Meeting in the Club Acela does not work very well for those who do not have access to the Club Acela.

The statue was commissioned by the Pennsylvania Railroad in remembrance of the 1307 PRR employees who lost their lives in World War II.

Angel of the Resurrection Statue


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 23, 2012)

dlagrua said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


Thanks! Now I just gotta decide if I want to splurge on Amtrak tickets (for the triple points) or take SEPTA.


----------



## jis (Apr 23, 2012)

I am on 155 out of Metropark at 9:37 arriving Philly at 10:27 well in time for the 11am meet.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 23, 2012)

I just checked fares for my 20 minute ride. The low bucket fares are the early morning ones so I'd be arriving at 8:16 if I take Amtrak (and book it before the fare goes up).

There seems to be a better choice of low bucket fares for the trip home. What time do you think are "mini-gathering" will be over? I see some are catching the 97 just before 5 pm.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 23, 2012)

jis said:


> I am on 155 out of Metropark at 9:37 arriving Philly at 10:27 well in time for the 11am meet.


I thought you were going to NYG first and PHL in the afternoon. Apparently my "source" got it wrong. I think Alan will be coordinating a meeting time and place in PHL. My guess is that will be a little later than 11am (but I have been known to make wrong guesses in the past :lol: )


----------



## jis (Apr 23, 2012)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 155 out of Metropark at 9:37 arriving Philly at 10:27 well in time for the 11am meet.
> ...


Well if people are meeting in Philly in the morning, it is better to do Philly first and then NY, if energy and desire lasts through the early afternoon for the same.  I am not much one for planning too much. Takes the spontaneity and fun away. Look at how I did my big circle trip this last weekend. When I started I had no clue what I was going to end up doing. It's a nice break from incredibly structured and planned professional life during the work week for me.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 24, 2012)

Just booked train 155 MET to PHL so I will be there for the 11AM meet up.

Do we have a tour time? Reading through the thread I'm a little confused. I have an AGR mastercard if that helps somehow.

EDIT: Guess it helps to actually read things I see that the tour is on a first come first basis this year and now understand the idea behind the mastercard.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 24, 2012)

Coming in via SEPTA from Yardley. I would prefer Amtrak but the one day Independence Pass is only $11 round trip and it allows you to also use all Philadelphia buses and subways all day. Anyone coming to 30th street station via SEPTA ask for the Independence pass as its a great deal.


----------



## KayBee (Apr 25, 2012)

I will be arriving a little late on 164, scheduled to arrive in Philadelphia at 11:16.

I will look for the group once there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2012)

Just booked my triple-point tickets for NTD.

Arriving at 8:16 on #162 (to get the lowest price and still get there before 11:00)

Heck, that's the time I normally leave my house for work. Meeting you guys better be worth it. :lol:

Departing at 4:33 on #87 (did pay for a higher bucket, but used a disability discount which brought it closer to the lowest bucket and gives me a better time to leave - after the 3:33 and before the 5:33).

Normally I would have taken SEPTA, but couldn't pass up the triple points. Too bad these low buckets don't qualify for the 5 ride bonus.


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Just booked train 155 MET to PHL so I will be there for the 11AM meet up.


See you at Metropark!

My return trip will probably be via PATCO, RiverLINE and NJT, the roundabout and cheapest way.

I am ditching my plan to go to GCT. I will stick around in Philly as long as the gang hangs around and then head back the scenic route.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 26, 2012)

jis said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked train 155 MET to PHL so I will be there for the 11AM meet up.
> ...


If you have a contactless credit card (like PayPass), you can use that at the PATCO entry and exit fare gates instead of the Freedom smartcard. Just touch in and touch out with your credit card, and that's it. This is a new PATCO feature that went live earlier this month, and it works great. It would save you having to stop and buy a paper ticket.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 28, 2012)

jis said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked train 155 MET to PHL so I will be there for the 11AM meet up.
> ...



Sounds good. I though I was going be heading home the long way with just the simple Trenton shuffle, but that is certainly one way to get back


----------



## thully (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone else going to CHI who may want to do a meetup there? I'm planning on going for the whole day on 5/12 (actually arriving on Friday night on #355 and spending the night), returning directly from Union Station on #354. Looks like I'll be enduring the Norfolk Southern delays once again on the trip there and back - Julie called me and told me Friday's departure would be moved up an hour...


----------



## saxman (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm still undecided where I'm going to celebrate NTD. I did CHI last year. Dallas and Fort Worth in previous years. But sounds like most people are doing PHL again huh. I also have about 6 days off after that I have a real itching to take a long distance ride again. Just can't decide where to.


----------



## Acela150 (May 3, 2012)

pennyk said:


> If not everyone will have access maybe John (a PHL resident and Amtrak ace) can suggest a good place for us to meet.


Although I'm not going to NTD, Steve the guy who knows PHL like the back of his hand, :lol: agrees with the Statue. A secondary meeting spot is The area of Stairway 10. IIRC it's one of the only stairways that isn't going to be overcome by NTD tables. But the Statue is ideal. Easy to spot. The hallway where baggage claim that leads to CA is a third and final option. But that will most likely be overcome by lines for Train Displays.

Have fun!


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2012)

I agree that the statute is a good meeting place! Heck - even Penny can find it!


----------



## pennyk (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I agree that the statute is a good meeting place! Heck - even Penny can find it!


I resemble that remark :lol: Now, I will be really embarrassed if I cannot find the statue. I know your phone number and will text you if I cannot find it, and you can try to find me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2012)

You mean that may have to use GPS to find out where you are - and which way to turn inside the station? :lol: It's a wonder that they let you out of Florida - and especially out of the country (to see the "Canadian Sand")! :giggle:

What's more surprising is that the Border Patrol let you back into the US!


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2012)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the statute is a good meeting place! Heck - even Penny can find it!
> ...


Penny IF you miss the statue that will be a first for me! It's 20 feet tall.  I've never heard of anyone missing the statue.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2012)

Anyone else headed up to PHL from the South?

I see AmtrakBlue on 162 and Kirk on 164 so far.


----------



## pennyk (May 7, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Anyone else headed up to PHL from the South?
> 
> I see AmtrakBlue on 162 and Kirk on 164 so far.


I will be on 98.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 7, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Anyone else headed up to PHL from the South?
> 
> I see AmtrakBlue on 162 and Kirk on 164 so far.


the _traveler and I will be on #152 in Coach!!!  :lol: from BWI-PHL on Sat Morning!!


----------



## singwith (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to LAX this year. (again)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the statute is a good meeting place! Heck - even Penny can find it!
> ...


Psst, Penny. The NTD website has a brochure with a map of 30th St station. The statue is near Tracks 1&2 (#5 on the map).


----------



## pennyk (May 8, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Thanks. The_traveler had previously mentioned it to me and I printed out the map. Now, I have no excuse. Except - my wrong turn notoriety came from a time in St. Louis when I had a map in my hand and turned the wrong direction. :wacko: I guess my problem may be that I am challenged at reading a map.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 8, 2012)

I hope to meet up with the group somehow. I arrive on the Crescent at 12.08 pm Saturday Return 3.55 same day


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

Well it sounds like Bill will be the last person into Philly on Saturday, hopefully his train will run on time to DC and therefore early coming up the corridor to Philly. My train is scheduled in at 11:10 AM, so by 11:15 or so I should be upstairs and at the meeting point. I think that the statue is a fine place to consider meeting, provided that they don't decide to run one of the exhibit lines around it, rather than down the long corridor to the lounge like normal.

If you've been to last year's Gathering or last year's NTD, then I already have your phone number in my phone. If you haven't been to either, then should you want to be informed of any last minute changes in the meeting point or want to have a way to find the group, please send me a PM with your cell phone number and I'll send you mine in return.

I'll be wearing my Amtrak 40th Anniversary baseball cap and I'll also wear one of my name tags from the past gathering to help those who don't know anyone find us. And with a large group of over 15 I believe, we should be pretty easy to spot anyhow.

Finally, while I can't guarantee that we'll actually be able to make the trip (I failed 2 years ago, getting done with the exhibits at the same time the train left), I have booked a round trip on the Keystones in the hope of doing a quickie points run out & back to Paoli. I've booked the 2:45 PM departure, train #665 from PHL to PAO; returning on train #670 the 3:27 departure from Paoli. It gets back in to Philly at 3:55 PM, which unfortunately would exclude Bill from riding with us, since his returning Crescent leaves at 3:55 PM. However, anyone taking that day's Meteor should be safe in joining us. Obviously those on the Regionals will have to look at their own schedules and decide what they are comfortable with.


----------



## jis (May 9, 2012)

jis said:


> My return trip will probably be via PATCO, RiverLINE and NJT, the roundabout and cheapest way.


Well, just as luck would have it, the RiverLINE is being bustituted at its south end that day. So I think I will probably just join Alan on his Paoli turn in the afternoon and then head back homewards at some point later on the NEC.

Also, just FYI, GCT will have the following on display:

*Private Cars—*

--Hickory Creek

--Tavern Lounge 43

--Cannon Ball

--Epicurus

--Birkin

--Kitchi Gammi Club

--Ohio River

*Commuter & Freight Cars—*

--Metro-North BL14CG (Brookville Locomotive Works)

--Amfleet II Diner-Lite Lounge

--Viewliner Sleeper

--Amfleet I Club Dinette

--Track Geometry car

--Cat car and Boom Truck

(In case you’re curious, Metro-North will have two BL14CG switchers on

display; these locomotives are used in Grand Central to move train cars

around.)

And to give participants a real blast from the past, *Amtrak will also have

its 40th Anniversary Exhibit Train* that will include a locomotive, Bistro

car, and renovated baggage cars displaying historic advertising, uniforms,

photos, and memorabilia.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2012)

My NER return train leaves at 4:33. Should that be enough time (barring any major unforeseen delays on the Keystone) for me to do the points run?

Of course, if I did miss the 4:33, then I'd be out the money on that and have to pay for the next available train. Or I could catch a SEPTA train.

I guess triple points on the points run would be worth it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 9, 2012)

I'll be on NER 164, scheduled into PHL at 11:16. Thinking of taking the points run to Paoli, but have not booked it yet. My NER home isn't until 6:33, so I guess I'll have time for a brew or two when all is said and done.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

For those considering a Paoli turn, please keep in mind that today is the last day to book such a trip and still get discounts like AAA. It's only $1.30 round trip in savings, but still might as well take advantage if you can. I'm not sure precisely what time it is, but I suspect that it's @ 3:00 AM that the 3 day rule gets invoked and discounts are locked out for Saturday. I know that it's not at Midnight tonight, as I've booked before 1 AM in the past and still gotten the discount.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Points Run question- if I book separate Philadelphia-Paoli and Paoli-Downingtown tickets on the same Keystone train and travel to Downingtown and back to Philadelphia (again on two separate tickets), will I get 4 x 100 x 3 = 1200 AGR points? Or will it be combined to give only 600 points?


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> My NER return train leaves at 4:33. Should that be enough time (barring any major unforeseen delays on the Keystone) for me to do the points run?


The odds are very good, although nothing can be guaranteed 100%. But in general, the Keystones are very reliable.



AmtrakBlue said:


> Of course, if I did miss the 4:33, then I'd be out the money on that and have to pay for the next available train. Or I could catch a SEPTA train.


Well you wouldn't be out the money, you could just apply that ticket to the next train. Or you could take SEPTA, hold onto your current ticket and apply it to the next trip you take, provided that trip is within a year's time. If you don't take another trip within a year, then convert it to a voucher before the year is up.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Points Run question- if I book separate Philadelphia-Paoli and Paoli-Downingtown tickets on the same Keystone train and travel to Downingtown and back to Philadelphia (again on two separate tickets), will I get 4 x 100 x 3 = 1200 AGR points? Or will it be combined to give only 600 points?


You would only get 600 points, since its the same train. You'd have to get off in Paoli and wait for the next Keystone to Dowingtown, and then reverse that coming back, in order to get 1,200 points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2012)

AlanB said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > My NER return train leaves at 4:33. Should that be enough time (barring any major unforeseen delays on the Keystone) for me to do the points run?
> ...


Thanks for the info. Guess I'll go book my points run now.

Edit: Booked. Guess that makes me a certified rail fan. :lol: My first points run. Dang, wish the tickets from WIL to PHL were that cheap. The time on the train is about the same.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 9, 2012)

I'm going to Paoli. (Not to be confused with Disney World.)


----------



## PRR 60 (May 9, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I'm going to Paoli. (Not to be confused with Disney World.)


No one who has been to Paoli would confuse it with Disney World! :lol:


----------



## pennyk (May 9, 2012)

I just booked to Paoli - wanted to get my $1.30 AAA discount.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 9, 2012)

I see the Crescent has been running early lately, so hopefully I will be there several minutes before 12.08 pm


----------



## pennyk (May 9, 2012)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I see the Crescent has been running early lately, so hopefully I will be there several minutes before 12.08 pm


It will be good to see you Bill, even if only for a few hours.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Paoli. (Not to be confused with Disney World.)
> ...


That's for sure! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2012)

Just to review, I see in the poll the following people indicating that they will be in Philly on NTD:

Nickrapak

Sky Pilot

benjibear

NE933

KayBee *

amamba *

J-1 3235 *

Keystone648

pennyk *

the_traveler *

jimhudson *

The Davy Crockett *

jacorbett *

RRRick *

dlagrua

saxman *

Bill Haithcoat (I know you don't have a phone)

Ryan

AmtrakBlue *

longtrainrunning *

Jis *

If there is a star after your name, that indicates that I have a cell phone number for you. If for some reason you don't want a text message should things change on Saturday for some reason, please let me know. Also if your number has changed in the last year or so, please let me know.

If you don't have a star after your name, but do want to be added to the list to get a message just in case the meeting point needs to be changed or if you can't find the group and want to contact me, please get me a PM with your info in the next couple of days.

If anyone thinking of joining us in Philly on NTD isn't on the above list, please let me know that too, such that we'll be looking for you.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 9, 2012)

I did not vote in the poll since I had no fixed plans, but turns out I will be at Philly 30th Street on NTD too, though I would be meeting another group of friends, so I may not be able to join you folks for the entire trip and/or lunch/points run etc, but I'll try to stop by the statue to say Hi! I do not know anyone of you by face but I guess it would be easy to spot a group of 15-odd crazy




folks! Alternately if anyone of you spot me- young Indian-looking guy, mostly in a grey t-shirt, feel free to come by and say Hello!


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I just booked to Paoli


If Penny is going to PAO, that may change my mind! The train may take a wrong turn and end up in BOS!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 10, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just booked to Paoli
> ...



But that is just a hop, skip and jump from Road Island, so you'd be close to home.


----------



## Exiled in Express (May 10, 2012)

Going to be at least passing through PHL on Saturday, dependent on the performance of US Airways/SEPTA/Amtrak. The optimistic plan is to get to 30th Street in time to do a turn on 663/SEPTA to Ardmore and enjoy the exhibits until departing west on 43. The more likely plan is miss 663 and tour until the departure of 43.


----------



## Misty. (May 10, 2012)

Wanted to confirm that I will be at CHI, taking the usual 300 to arrive, 305 to depart. I'm also planning on a 337/338 points run to GLN.

My friend Will (G. Malpartida here, though all he's done so far is lurk), is planning on stopping by NYG for sure, and he might come by PHL later in the day. Feel free to call him out and say hi if you see him. He should be wearing his fez


----------



## hessjm (May 10, 2012)

I will be in CHI also, arriving on 371, leaving on 370 and doing points to GLN via 335/336.

Maybe the CHI group should try to meet at some spot, any suggestions?


----------



## thully (May 10, 2012)

I'm going to be in CHI (after having been there 3 of the past 4 weeks - lol!) - were you thinking before, during, or after the NTD events? We could meet to go on the excursion train or to go tour the various cars. I was planning on doing the excursion train at 11:30 and checking out some of the cars right before that (as well as during the various kiddy events). Also, we could meet before if that's what you were thinking (or after - though I'm busy afterwards...)

As it turns out, I'm not taking Amtrak there - I wanted a few hours extra to do a few things in CHI besides NTD, which means getting in earlier than #355 would and leaving later than #354 would. However, I didn't want to spend Saturday night (family things on Sunday), and I didn't want to take vacation time on Friday. Given these constraints, I ended up taking the 5pm Megabus to CHI and flying back on an 8:35pm flight. Blasphemy, I know - though it will definitely be an interesting comparison after having taken the Wolverine 6 times in the last month...



hessjm said:


> I will be in CHI also, arriving on 371, leaving on 370 and doing points to GLN via 335/336.
> 
> Maybe the CHI group should try to meet at some spot, any suggestions?


----------



## Misty. (May 10, 2012)

I dunno... Wasn't planning on taking the excursion at all this year, mainly because I took it last year when it was free. I hear there is some equipment on display that I want to see again, and if I can, I want to see how long I can get away with staying there before getting told to go away. The only reason I'm really inclined to tour the equipment at all is because I plan on enabling the AGR MC option and getting in quickly. Before my points run happens, was mainly going to wander as my attention span demands, heh


----------



## amamba (May 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I am really sad that I won't get to see you all on Saturday in PHL. Final update is that hair and makeup for the wedding is at 8 am. :help: And it goes until 2 pm when we go for pictures!

So I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope to be able to catch you all at the gathering in October.

I will be on the 2153 tomorrow and heading back north on the 2252 on Sunday in case anyone else has plans for those trains. Maybe I'll see someone in the Club Acela on Sunday?!


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2012)

amamba said:


> Just wanted to say that I am really sad that I won't get to see you all on Saturday in PHL. Final update is that hair and makeup for the wedding is at 8 am. :help: And it goes until 2 pm when we go for pictures!
> 
> So I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope to be able to catch you all at the gathering in October.
> 
> I will be on the 2153 tomorrow and heading back north on the 2252 on Sunday in case anyone else has plans for those trains. Maybe I'll see someone in the Club Acela on Sunday?!




I am sorry I will miss you in Philadelphia on NTD, but hope to see you in October. Have fun at the wedding.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 10, 2012)

amamba said:


> Just wanted to say that I am really sad that I won't get to see you all on Saturday in PHL. Final update is that hair and makeup for the wedding is at 8 am. :help: And it goes until 2 pm when we go for pictures!
> 
> So I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope to be able to catch you all at the gathering in October.
> 
> I will be on the 2153 tomorrow and heading back north on the 2252 on Sunday in case anyone else has plans for those trains. Maybe I'll see someone in the Club Acela on Sunday?!


I'm sorry to hear you won't be there as well. Wear your NTD pin at the wedding. :lol: That will teach 'em! :giggle:


----------



## benjibear (May 10, 2012)

Saturday' weather is suppose to be nice!


----------



## saxman (May 10, 2012)

I'm in Portland right now. Going to take the Downeaster to Boston, and then Acela to NYP tomorrow. Saturday, I'm on the 9 am Keystone to PHL from NYP.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 11, 2012)

MistyOLR said:


> I dunno... Wasn't planning on taking the excursion at all this year, mainly because I took it last year when it was free. I hear there is some equipment on display that I want to see again, and if I can, I want to see how long I can get away with staying there before getting told to go away. The only reason I'm really inclined to tour the equipment at all is because I plan on enabling the AGR MC option and getting in quickly. Before my points run happens, was mainly going to wander as my attention span demands, heh


well Im coming in on 351 due in into chi at 11:20am if anyone wants to meet up. I'm thinking of touring the displays if possible since I do not have the agr mastercard thing.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 11, 2012)

I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.


----------



## Shanghai (May 11, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> MistyOLR said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno... Wasn't planning on taking the excursion at all this year, mainly because I took it last year when it was free. I hear there is some equipment on display that I want to see again, and if I can, I want to see how long I can get away with staying there before getting told to go away. The only reason I'm really inclined to tour the equipment at all is because I plan on enabling the AGR MC option and getting in quickly. Before my points run happens, was mainly going to wander as my attention span demands, heh
> ...


Kevin & other AU'ers in Chicago,

I have had a change of time in my meeting and will be able to attend NTD festivities

in Chicago until 2:00pm. If there is a planned meeting place, please post. I plan

to meet Kevin in front of the Metro Lounge doors at 11:30am. I hope others will join.


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.


I am a short older woman with an attitude :lol: - probably wearing a black "I Love Trains" t-shirt.


----------



## Shanghai (May 11, 2012)

pennyk said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.
> ...


*Penny, you are short but not old!!*


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2012)

pennyk said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.
> ...


I am a short older haired woman. I'm planning to wear my blue 40th Anniversary t-shirt...I'm sure there'll be lots of those shirts being worn tomorrow.


----------



## jis (May 11, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.


No PRR Cap?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 11, 2012)

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.
> ...


Nah. No railroad caps at all.

I rationalized my cap collection about a year ago. However, I still have favorites from a couple of steel fabricators, a high-voltage switch manufacturer, and even a Montana oil well service company (courtesy of my daughter's SO). I also have several caps from my former employer who thought that a free hat or tee-shirt would make you feel good about working 16 hour days for a week or two at no extra pay. Of course, I still have about a half dozen Phillies caps of various styles, but they way those bums are playing right now, I'm keeping them in the closet.

On Saturday, I'll be sans cap.


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am a short older woman with an attitude :lol: - probably wearing a black "I Love Trains" t-shirt.
> ...


Thanks Dick. I am older than some, but not as old as others. Dave seems to think that I am old (since I am older than he is).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


He's just jealous that you (and I) can order off the 55+ menu. His day will come soon enough.


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2012)

OK, so I finally got around to making my plans and reservations:

We'll be heading up on 164, arriving just after 11.

We're going to skip the points run so that we can get home in a timely manner, and leave at 2:45 on 99 back to BWI.

I'll look for you all at the statue as soon as we come off the train. I've met a handful of you all, so I should be able to find the group without too much trouble.

Looking forward to meeting those of you that I haven't had the pleasure of meeting yet.


----------



## benjibear (May 11, 2012)

I see that there is a Chase AGR Mastercard Hospitality Lounge in Philly.


----------



## Ocala Mike (May 11, 2012)

Decided at the last minute to go to the NTD festivities at Tampa Union Station tomorrow. Going down and back on the Silver Star, Deland-Tampa. Anyone from AU going to be there?


----------



## oldtimer (May 12, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > MistyOLR said:
> ...



If the 11:30 meet up outside of the Metro lounge is still on I'll be there with my wife!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 12, 2012)

So far its still a go.


----------



## Shanghai (May 12, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> So far its still a go.


*Keep Charging Kevin!!*


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm not going to make it to PHL today. :angry:


----------



## PRR 60 (May 12, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> I'll be at PHL on NTD - sort of. I'm doing a Keystone route ping-pong trip for a last gasp at 3X points. I'll leave PHL at 10:55 (just before NTD opens), and after visiting Parkesburg, Paoli and Lancaster, I'll roll back into PHL at 3:55 (on Keystone #670 that some of you will be on from Paoli). If I see any of you hanging out at the Angel statue before I head west to beautiful PAR, I'll stop over and say Hi. If I see you on #670, I'll do the same. I'm easy to spot. Look for a short, older guy with a bad attitude. That's me.


I kind of figured that once I posted this that my plans would change. I will not be at NTD today. Hope everyone has (or had) a great time.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I see that there is a Chase AGR Mastercard Hospitality Lounge in Philly.


Saw it. It's a small roped-off area between the ticket counters and the hallway to the restrooms. Has couches and ?bottle water? I was by the early do it may have more stuff. Looked like a table was set up to sign people up for the card.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2012)

PHL - the general line for the train tour started forming before 10:00. I can't see how long it is rIght now becaus a line for a train is blocking my view.


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2012)

We're on 164, leaving BAL 6 minutes down.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2012)

I'm told the AGR MasterCard will get 2 people into the fast-track line.


----------



## Misty. (May 12, 2012)

Nice to know


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2012)

I have an extra for someone that can pass as a female.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 12, 2012)

Me jis and njcoastexp made it to phl not as crowded as i remember 2 years ago being although its still early.


----------



## hessjm (May 12, 2012)

About 45 minutes down should be in CHI around 11:30.


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Me jis and njcoastexp made it to phl not as crowded as i remember 2 years ago being although its still early.


Nice! That was a bit of a zoo. Leaving WIL still about 5 down, see you guys around 11:20.


----------



## thully (May 12, 2012)

I'm at CHI, but I missed you all - overslept and didn't get here until 11:40 or so. Looks like most of the train excursions sold out, so I guess I won't do that. Oh well - I get to ride the Capitol Limited in 2 weeks...


----------



## pennyk (May 12, 2012)

I am on my way back home from PHL. Had a great time seeing old friends and meeting new ones. Thanks Alan for coordinating our activities. As usual, you did a great job. Dinner on 97 with Dave, Jim, and Anthony was delicious. We are pulling into WAS, possibly a bit early.


----------



## dlagrua (May 12, 2012)

It was a most enjoyable visit to PHL for NTD. All of the AU group people were very cordial, friendly and nice. A special thanks to AlanB for arranging the meeting place (and for sharing his new Viewliner drawings and info), to Anthony for making this all possible, to Bill H for sharing his vast knowledge of passenger rail, for Penny for adding her cheerful, vibrant,personality to the mix and to the_traveler who's legendary time on the rails is unparalleled. As for the other attendees like Chris, Betty, Jisnu, Ryan (and others who's names I can't recall) a big thank you for extending the hand of friendship to this relatively new group member.


----------



## reefgeek (May 12, 2012)

I had to attend a Track meet in the morning, my son Nick made a new personal best in the 1600m. I made a mad dash for NYC on the cursed bus, no point I going via NYP. I made it to NYG by about 1:30. There were some nice little exhibits in the hall upstairs, an N scale layout run by a NJ club, very popular with the public. There was a nice kid's area and a stage for musical performances. The were having a cooking demo which did not interest me. Separate booths were selling NTD and Amtrak merch, shirts and mugs etc. plus a great assortment of HO Amtrak trains. There were three tracks for train exhibits. One track was a regular Acela train you could walk through. The other was an assortment of museum and privately owned older cars, and the third was the museum train, some unusual Amtrak cars and the 40th anniversary store car.


----------



## reefgeek (May 12, 2012)

The interesting Amtrak cars at NYG include the Viewliner Diner, very nice inside, high ceilings and all. There was a car marked Metroliner that was a kind of conference room car, with a boardroom and several small meeting rooms. The Beech Grove business car was there and it was cool to be able to walk though and take some pictures. There is a very luxurious bedroom in that car, too, by Amtrak standards anyway. One odd choice for a display was the Diner Lite from the Cardinal, complete with all the not-universally-loved menu items on display. New Yorkers I was with were having their first look at a sleeping car too, they were astounded as if viewing an elephant or rhinoceros.


----------



## reefgeek (May 12, 2012)

The old cars on display were quite swell, although something about being underground in Grand Central and the narrow corridors gave the feeling ( claustrophobic) of being in a submarine. Cars included one of the iconic boat-tailed launch cars from the 20th Century Limited. There were several nice Pullman sleeping cars (those thick beds made me want to lie down). There was a quite luxurious car called Cannonball with a bar at one end, and a very well-preserved Santa Fe diner with a full lunch counter.


----------



## Shanghai (May 12, 2012)

Joe, Misty, Kevin and I had a nice tour in Chicago. Kevin's Wolverine Train 351 must have

made a Wrong Turn and arrived CHI 45 minutes late. We walked through all of the Amtrak cars

and five PV cars. Saw a Slumbercoach Sleeper and some very nice private cars.

Below are a few pictures. I think you will recognize the characters!!


----------



## Shanghai (May 12, 2012)

Thanks to the poster who advised us about the AGR Credit Card entry. There was a long line

of people waiting to enter the exhibit, but we were able to walk to the head of the line and

show my AGR Card and get immediate entry. It was a very nice perk plus we were given a wooden

whistle.


----------



## thully (May 13, 2012)

Too bad I missed you all in CHI - I was late due to oversleeping, but it sounds like I could have caught you had I known you would still be there later. I saw all the cars - some of the private ones were quite neat! It was also nice to see the Great Dome and the sleepers I haven't seen before (bedroom and family bedroom - I've only been in Viewliner Roomettes on the LSL). Next year, I'll make sure I don't oversleep - I did want to meet up and get to ride the excursion train (which I missed due to it selling out quickly). I also will probably will take the train there next year - I took a bus there/plane back for better arrival/departure times, but it felt odd not being on my usual 355 and 354...

For those of you that did ride the excursion train - where exactly did they go, and what was the train consist? I think I saw it in Union Station - I saw a train with a bunch of Superliner coaches and a lounge car but no sleepers... Probably didn't miss much, though - I will get to ride Superliners on the Capitol Limited TOL-WAS in less than 2 weeks...


----------



## Shanghai (May 13, 2012)

Thully, I wish we could have met you in Chicago. None of us had met you and would

not have recognized you. You must come to Philadelphia in October for the Gathering.

Glad you were able to tour the cars as I feel the exhibit of cars were outstanding.


----------



## Ozark Southern (May 13, 2012)

We had a lovely time making our own NTD at the St. Louis Museum of Transportation. My daughter had to climb inside all the cabooses. She didn't like the locomotives, though, too high for her. Her younger brother, on the other hand, climbed up in the Big Boy and had a blast pulling all the levers and knobs. They had some volunteers running a streetcar around the campus, too. Great fun was had by all.

We got to the museum via KWD station, so we got to be there for the NTD festivities that morning, also. Live bluegrass and goodies for all ages. They had a couple of excursions yesterday, too. We weren't a part of those, but both Friday and Saturday the trains were very full. We didn't even get four seats together on the #314 Friday. Glad to see so many on the trains.


----------



## trainman74 (May 13, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> The were having a cooking demo which did not interest me.


I went to the cooking demo at LAX mainly because it was being held in the old restaurant space (normally not open to the public), but it turned out to be fun. It featured two members of the Amtrak culinary advisory team, Bob Rosar assisted by Marcel Lagnaz. They made an appetizer called a Seafood Martini -- scallops, shrimp, crab and some veggies in a lemon vinaigrette dressing, served in a martini glass. Seems to be destined for Acela first class as opposed to the LD trains, so I'm not sure it was particularly relevant to LAX. It was delicious, though (everyone attending the demo got a taste, served in a plastic martini glass).


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 13, 2012)

Makes the heart glad that so many members had so much fun in various places. I certainly had good time in Philly.

Many thanks to Alan and Anthony and all who help make us such a great, fun internet group.

And, lest we forget, thanks to Amtrak itself!!!!


----------



## Ocala Mike (May 13, 2012)

OK, now I can say "been there, done that" when the subject of National Train Day comes up.

Some thoughts about the event at Tampa Union Station:

1. Very impressed with the Amtrak Police K-9 demonstration. A contingent of handlers came down with their dogs and put on a show for the crowd. They're on the N/B Autotrain right now, their next assignment.

2. I expected there to be a lot of "foamers," and I wasn't disappointed. There were, however, a surprising number of "locals" who came out for the attractions (food trucks, static displays, informational kiosks, etc.).

3. I couldn't get over the fact that 6-yo kids of both sexes can sit down at one of those "train simulators," and "drive" trains across the country in all kinds of weather. I'm having trouble getting my fingers to post this!

As far as the trip on the Star goes, it was quite uneventful. Apropos of a discussion about on-board upgrades, either here or at another site, I overheard a quite inebriated gentleman in the lounge car being quoted a "take it or leave it" price of $214 for a roommette upgrade for one, Kissimmee to NYP. I believe he "left it." $214 buys a lot of Buds.


----------



## singwith (May 13, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos of NTD in Los Angeles, California. I thought it was pretty slow this year, I mean, it was not over crowed. I enjoyed seeing Santa Fe steam locomotive and all private passenger cars.

https://picasaweb.google.com/116751324549930992838/NationalTrainDay2012LosAngeles

Snuffy


----------



## railbuck (May 14, 2012)

thully said:


> Too bad I missed you all in CHI - I was late due to oversleeping, but it sounds like I could have caught you had I known you would still be there later. I saw all the cars - some of the private ones were quite neat! It was also nice to see the Great Dome and the sleepers I haven't seen before (bedroom and family bedroom - I've only been in Viewliner Roomettes on the LSL). Next year, I'll make sure I don't oversleep - I did want to meet up and get to ride the excursion train (which I missed due to it selling out quickly). I also will probably will take the train there next year - I took a bus there/plane back for better arrival/departure times, but it felt odd not being on my usual 355 and 354...
> 
> For those of you that did ride the excursion train - where exactly did they go, and what was the train consist? I think I saw it in Union Station - I saw a train with a bunch of Superliner coaches and a lounge car but no sleepers... Probably didn't miss much, though - I will get to ride Superliners on the Capitol Limited TOL-WAS in less than 2 weeks...


You're right about the consist, SSLs and coaches (several of each) and engine #156. The ride departed track 2, backed through the yard and did a wye by heading west at 16th street, south across the bridge, then back through the yard and past the station on the rip track onto the north tracks (I was on the 1:30 and we briefly "raced" the departing #7), then forward again past the station on the through track, backing in on track 2.

The crew provided explanation of what was happening and why, pointing out the shop buildings and other infrastructure, what happened to the train after it arrived and before it went out on its next run, and similar narration that you don't get on a normal trip.


----------



## jis (May 14, 2012)

Looks like NTD at Grand Central was quite an event!

An

.
As expected it was hopelessly crowded, but looks like it was quite a show.


----------



## thully (May 14, 2012)

Yes - I distinctly remember seeing engine 156 as part of the consist - it did look unusual compared to the normal Amtrak engines. Sounds like an interesting short ride, but nothing new to anyone who regularly does LD trips. (I wouldn't say I regularly do LD trips, but I do one every couple months or so, and do shorter trips such as ARB-CHI more frequently than that).

I had fun regardless - though next year I'm definitely setting an alarm to make sure I don't miss anything, wherever I'm going for NTD (be it CHI or another location)... Oh well - time to start looking forward to my WAS trip on the Capitol Limited (IMO, that's probably the best of the shorter-duration LD trains).



railbuck said:


> 1336973071[/url]' post='367226']
> 
> 
> thully said:
> ...


----------



## Shanghai (May 15, 2012)

I attended NTD in Chicago. On my return on the Lake Shore Limited,

I met *gaspeamtrak *in the dining car. We were at the same table for

breakfast and were talking about trains. I suggested he check out

Amtrak Unlimited and he said he was a member and poster!!

Seems that we have members all over the country - and Canada!!


----------



## TampAGS (May 15, 2012)

Ocala Mike said:


> Decided at the last minute to go to the NTD festivities at Tampa Union Station tomorrow. Going down and back on the Silver Star, Deland-Tampa. Anyone from AU going to be there?


You may have seen me there, Mike, though I left not terribly long after the #91 arrived. I'm glad you were able to make the trip down for the day. It's a shame that you missed the special events which took place earlier in the day. They obviously didn't consider railfans daytripping on the Star when they planned the schedule.

 

The events in TPA were especially significant this year because May of 2012 marks the *centennial of Tampa Union Station! * 

 

To mark the occasion, there were a number of guest speakers and special presentations which officially opened the festivities around 11 that morning. Naturally, speeches focused on the station's role in the history of Tampa as a whole (particularly during WWII), and in its immediate neighborhood (once the city's original African-American business district in the Jim Crow-era - long since erased by urban renewal). Also there were several representatives from the National Railway Historical Society who presented a large plaque commemorating Tampa Union Station's 100th anniversary, and naming it to their *National Register of Historic Railroad Landmarks* _(the existence of which I was unaware, but thought cool nonetheless)_. 

 






 

I'm guessing you might have seen the plaque during your visit, Mike. 

 

Other highlights from this year vs. previous years: as you noted, the Amtrak Police K-9 unit demonstration was pretty cool, and I thought the exhibit and demonstration on the telegraph and morse code was an appropriate nod to history. It was nice to see CSX bring some maintenance vehicles and equipment for display this year. The variety of food vendors this year was the best by far. 

 

*Happy 100th, TUS!*


----------

